# Importing Scrap



## sebastionay (May 30, 2011)

Would it be very profitable to buy computer processors at $500/ton to forward to a refiner? Everywhere I look to buy smaller amounts the price seems to be well in excess of the gold content.


----------



## glondor (May 30, 2011)

I should think that processors for $500 a ton is the deal of the century.


----------



## Joeforbes (Jun 6, 2011)

glondor said:


> I should think that processors for $500 a ton is the deal of the century.



Which would be the understatement of the century...


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jun 9, 2011)

You can get some "deals" on Alibaba.com, their prices are suspect though. Having spent some time all along the coast of west Africa, I wouldn't trust anything being shipped out of that part of the world unless I had an armed escort covering me while I inspected every pound being loaded into the container. Then..... grab a cot and enjoy the ride back because I'm not taking my eyes off my cargo. Try it, and you'll find that you're shipping container is now full of peanuts or mangoes. Didn't someone on this forum make a comment about some gold sand scam from Africa? It truly is one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen, but I would be hard pressed to conduct any business over there. My experience has been that most are on the take, and if you're going to spend a dollar, bring another ten with. You'll need to grease every wheel to get anything out of that place. Hopefully one day all this will change. I'm sure others have had varying experiences. Dealings in the countryside were different. I've never met more sincere and generous families. I digress. 
If you're really looking for inexpensive computer scrap, there is a scrap broker out of California (TPG Global). He's a former military man, like myself, and seems like a straight shooter. He can deal by the ton or less. I think he sells whole computer scrap for $1.25 a pound. You get the motherboard etc.. and the box with all the stuff inside. I think LCD scrap goes for $1.70/lb. Oh, and ceramic CPU's are about $30-$40/lb. Shipping was a shocker... it's dirt cheap!! Here's the bonus, it's stateside, and you have recourse if something doesn't go as planned. I guess it all comes down to how much money you have, and how much of a risk you're willing to take. I'm a student, poor, and don't have the luxury of buying a ton of loaded scrap. Wouldn't that be nice? Anyhow, these were my thought... and another viable option. Hope this helps.


----------



## Joeforbes (Jun 10, 2011)

Acid_Bath76 said:


> You can get some "deals" on Alibaba.com, their prices are suspect though. Having spent some time all along the coast of west Africa, I wouldn't trust anything being shipped out of that part of the world unless I had an armed escort covering me while I inspected every pound being loaded into the container. Then..... grab a cot and enjoy the ride back because I'm not taking my eyes off my cargo. Try it, and you'll find that you're shipping container is now full of peanuts or mangoes. Didn't someone on this forum make a comment about some gold sand scam from Africa? It truly is one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen, but I would be hard pressed to conduct any business over there. My experience has been that most are on the take, and if you're going to spend a dollar, bring another ten with. You'll need to grease every wheel to get anything out of that place. Hopefully one day all this will change. I'm sure others have had varying experiences. Dealings in the countryside were different. I've never met more sincere and generous families. I digress.
> If you're really looking for inexpensive computer scrap, there is a scrap broker out of California (TPG Global). He's a former military man, like myself, and seems like a straight shooter. He can deal by the ton or less. I think he sells whole computer scrap for $1.25 a pound. You get the motherboard etc.. and the box with all the stuff inside. I think LCD scrap goes for $1.70/lb. Oh, and ceramic CPU's are about $30-$40/lb. Shipping was a shocker... it's dirt cheap!! Here's the bonus, it's stateside, and you have recourse if something doesn't go as planned. I guess it all comes down to how much money you have, and how much of a risk you're willing to take. I'm a student, poor, and don't have the luxury of buying a ton of loaded scrap. Wouldn't that be nice? Anyhow, these were my thought... and another viable option. Hope this helps.



Hello Acid_Bath76, 

Could you please PM me or post contact information for TPG Global?

Thank you.


----------



## sebastionay (Jun 10, 2011)

Acid_Bath76 said:


> You can get some "deals" on Alibaba.com, their prices are suspect though. Having spent some time all along the coast of west Africa, I wouldn't trust anything being shipped out of that part of the world unless I had an armed escort covering me while I inspected every pound being loaded into the container. Then..... grab a cot and enjoy the ride back because I'm not taking my eyes off my cargo. Try it, and you'll find that you're shipping container is now full of peanuts or mangoes. Didn't someone on this forum make a comment about some gold sand scam from Africa? It truly is one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen, but I would be hard pressed to conduct any business over there. My experience has been that most are on the take, and if you're going to spend a dollar, bring another ten with. You'll need to grease every wheel to get anything out of that place. Hopefully one day all this will change. I'm sure others have had varying experiences. Dealings in the countryside were different. I've never met more sincere and generous families. I digress.
> If you're really looking for inexpensive computer scrap, there is a scrap broker out of California (TPG Global). He's a former military man, like myself, and seems like a straight shooter. He can deal by the ton or less. I think he sells whole computer scrap for $1.25 a pound. You get the motherboard etc.. and the box with all the stuff inside. I think LCD scrap goes for $1.70/lb. Oh, and ceramic CPU's are about $30-$40/lb. Shipping was a shocker... it's dirt cheap!! Here's the bonus, it's stateside, and you have recourse if something doesn't go as planned. I guess it all comes down to how much money you have, and how much of a risk you're willing to take. I'm a student, poor, and don't have the luxury of buying a ton of loaded scrap. Wouldn't that be nice? Anyhow, these were my thought... and another viable option. Hope this helps.




I didn't mention Africa, I actually haven't seen the lowest prices in Africa, I mailed a guy twice now that was offering CPU's at $500 ton in Ireland, since then the advert has been pulled 

I would be very interested to hear from anyone that has purchased large quantities or processed fairly large quantities at a time eg 50-100kg.


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 10, 2011)

Joeforbes said:


> Acid_Bath76 said:
> 
> 
> > You can get some "deals" on Alibaba.com, their prices are suspect though. Having spent some time all along the coast of west Africa, I wouldn't trust anything being shipped out of that part of the world unless I had an armed escort covering me while I inspected every pound being loaded into the container. Then..... grab a cot and enjoy the ride back because I'm not taking my eyes off my cargo. Try it, and you'll find that you're shipping container is now full of peanuts or mangoes. Didn't someone on this forum make a comment about some gold sand scam from Africa? It truly is one of the most beautiful places I've ever seen, but I would be hard pressed to conduct any business over there. My experience has been that most are on the take, and if you're going to spend a dollar, bring another ten with. You'll need to grease every wheel to get anything out of that place. Hopefully one day all this will change. I'm sure others have had varying experiences. Dealings in the countryside were different. I've never met more sincere and generous families. I digress.
> ...



me too please


----------



## rmi2416 (Jun 11, 2011)

copperkid_18 said:


> Joeforbes said:
> 
> 
> > Acid_Bath76 said:
> ...




would you PM me as well I would be interested in at least inquiring into the this. I like former military no BS straight nitty gritty.


----------



## darshevo (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you made sure that you guys are speaking the same language? I told a local computer repair guy I wanted to buy his cpus. He didn't want to deal with me as he wants to get rid of the whole unit. As a tech guy he sees a cpu as a chip, where as a scrapper I see it as the whole tower. Perhaps the $500/ton is for generally complete towers, not processors as the tread has followed.

In all reality 500/ton only works out to .25/lb for the cpus (towers). That works out to $4 to $5 a box, which is about what I try to pay when I am buying large lots. 

If its metric ton (tonne) then its about .22/lb

Just another perspective 

-Lance


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 11, 2011)

1.25$ / pound will leave you with very little profit if any. That is 2,750$ / metric ton. And you will never know what is inside those towers till you pay and tear them apart. A lot of them will be just a tower with motherboard at most.


----------



## sebastionay (Jun 11, 2011)

darshevo said:


> Have you made sure that you guys are speaking the same language? I told a local computer repair guy I wanted to buy his cpus. He didn't want to deal with me as he wants to get rid of the whole unit. As a tech guy he sees a cpu as a chip, where as a scrapper I see it as the whole tower. Perhaps the $500/ton is for generally complete towers, not processors as the tread has followed.
> 
> In all reality 500/ton only works out to .25/lb for the cpus (towers). That works out to $4 to $5 a box, which is about what I try to pay when I am buying large lots.
> 
> ...



I'm specifically referring to CPU's per ton, I've found computer per ton are a lot cheaper but given the difference in yield that would produce I decided to stick with looking for pure CPU lots. If It would help you I can give you the details of computers by the ton that I have seen.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's the information for TPG Global. 

*** If you do contact Mike OR Pablo, be sure to let them know I (CHRIS from NC) sent you... it pays for my Raamen Noodles ****** 

TPG Global
3945 Forbes Ave. Suite 458
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania
United States 15213
Tel : 0-412-475-9788

Contact :
MIKE 
or
Mr. Pablo Garcia
Sales Rep, Sales
[email protected]


----------



## dtectr (Jun 11, 2011)

darshevo said:


> Have you made sure that you guys are speaking the same language? I told a local computer repair guy I wanted to buy his cpus. He didn't want to deal with me as he wants to get rid of the whole unit. As a tech guy he sees a cpu as a chip, where as a scrapper I see it as the whole tower. Perhaps the $500/ton is for generally complete towers, not processors as the tread has followed.
> 
> In all reality 500/ton only works out to .25/lb for the cpus (towers). That works out to $4 to $5 a box, which is about what I try to pay when I am buying large lots.
> 
> ...


This is a very insightful comment - my wife has been using computers for many, many, many (she's not reading this - or I would have stopped at "many" :lol: ) years & still refers to the entire tower as the CPU. Their idea is that the tower is the "processor", the keyboard is the "Keyboard", the printer is the "printer" - oh well, you see where I'm going with this.

It really does depend on who is writing the advert & what they think they can get away with - "Oh, I'm sorry, I thought they were the same thing ..."

Good catch, Lance


----------



## sebastionay (Jun 12, 2011)

dtectr said:


> darshevo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you made sure that you guys are speaking the same language? I told a local computer repair guy I wanted to buy his cpus. He didn't want to deal with me as he wants to get rid of the whole unit. As a tech guy he sees a cpu as a chip, where as a scrapper I see it as the whole tower. Perhaps the $500/ton is for generally complete towers, not processors as the tread has followed.
> ...




I do understand what your saying and it was a concern for me also until I searched. Didn't mention that every advert I'm referring to shows a picture of nothing other than computer processors however because I didn't expect the thread to go in this direction.

I think at the end of the day were talking about 'rubbish' So I do expect to find low prices from some distributors, certainly many times cheaper than the tiny ebay lots that often sell for above the gold content.

I also expect a good chunk of the adverts to be totally bogus scams however that's not an issue with DD and its another avenue I'd like to keep this thread away from.


----------



## sebastionay (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm interested to hear from anyone that has purchased a large quantity before or processed around 50-100kg+ at once.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 12, 2011)

Talk with Sucho. He works with major refiner in Slovakia. They have seen even bigger lots. 

Here is example of how one can be confused easily thinking he is buying CPU - processor only:
http://www.worldscrap.com/modules/trade/sell_detail.php?id=56865
(notice three pages of questions without single answer)

If somebody advertises CPU by tons and for price 100-500$ per ton he mean whole computer - CPU unit. None of recycler, buyer, middleman or electronic scrap processor is selling single chips (CPU) in kilograms to any place but directly to refinery. 
Unless somebody pay more, but price start from 170k per ton.

50-100 kilo batch will require investment from 8.800 - 16.600$

Another link with CPU for 100-300$ per ton
http://www.recycle.net/computer/scrap/xv030500.html


----------



## seawolf (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't see anything confusing about the first link you posted.
Description 

We have computer CPU for immediate sales. The CPU is full CPU box with processor/cpu chips, hard disk, 

Clear to me it is whole computers.
Mark


----------



## Claudie (Jun 12, 2011)

That is a big pet peeve of mine, the CPU is the central processing unit, NOT the whole tower. Around here I even catch people referring to the tower as the monitor or the "modem", which it is neither. :|


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 12, 2011)

seawolf said:


> I don't see anything confusing about the first link you posted.
> Description
> 
> We have computer CPU for immediate sales. The CPU is full CPU box with processor/cpu chips, hard disk,
> ...




Yes. It is clear because of that second sentence. Most of ads are like first sentence and then people think they got jackpot :lol:


----------



## sebastionay (Jun 13, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> Talk with Sucho. He works with major refiner in Slovakia. They have seen even bigger lots.
> 
> Here is example of how one can be confused easily thinking he is buying CPU - processor only:
> http://www.worldscrap.com/modules/trade/sell_detail.php?id=56865
> ...



Thanks for the response, It seems I agree with you on pretty much everything and even share the same point of view, except this concept you have that gold in any form is worth its spot price. 

I think its illogical and uneconomical to expect people to pay the same for computer processors as you would with a gold bar with equal weight to what you would extract from the processors. Due to the cost to extract and labour involved.

And surely that price per ton is quite some way off from being the cheapest genuine lot advertised, I've never seen anyone ask so much, It's well above the value of gold you would extract by my estimations, where did you see such a price advertised?


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 14, 2011)

sebastionay said:


> Thanks for the response, It seems I agree with you on pretty much everything and even share the same point of view, except this concept you have that gold in any form is worth its spot price.


Well, it is, mainly in this time. There is bigger demand than offer and not everyone is able to buy for spot. That is why we can sell over the spot.



sebastionay said:


> I think its illogical and uneconomical to expect people to pay the same for computer processors as you would with a gold bar with equal weight to what you would extract from the processors. Due to the cost to extract and labour involved.


It is only illogical and uneconomical from your point of view as you are trying to buy it. When you will be selling your gold you will be thinking differently. You are thinking about buying by ton. That means you might be selling your output. Are you going to reimburse buyer his expenses he might have with assaying and further refining gold you are going to sell him? Hardly.


sebastionay said:


> And surely that price per ton is quite some way off from being the cheapest genuine lot advertised, I've never seen anyone ask so much, It's well above the value of gold you would extract by my estimations, where did you see such a price advertised?


You can only presume it is genuine lot advertised until you pay and put your hands on it. Price around 40-50$ a pound is pretty much average prica of ceramic processors. While you are going to get mixed lot, some good pieces may have been cherry picked already. You will get the rest. Dont forget that you are trying to get in established business - there are people, contacts and connections who are in this quite a few years. If somebody is advertising to public or looking for source it mean he is not happy with what he is getting and want better deal - it means seller want more than he is getting not opposite. If you find deals which are significantly lower than average it means lifetime opportunity or that you or seller talk about different things or just scam.

You need to try this. I see that no matter what is being said you are confident in your opportunity to get in big boys back garden, I wish you luck. Last thing - if you are going to buy by ton insist on inspection and supervision of loading material you are going to pay for.


----------



## sebastionay (Jun 14, 2011)

I would only purchase after personal Inspection. PM'd you


----------



## rasanders22 (Jun 20, 2011)

As a guy who builds CPU's....

CPU is the main processor. 

Computer is the entire case. 

I used to get angry when I would ask about a floppy drive and they would say they didnt have one, but they had a hard drive (which was a 3.5 inch floppy disk) 

Modems (modulator, demodulator) go inside the computer (usually)

Monitor - i hope to god no one gets confused as to what this is

Printer - same as above

All that being said, If someone offers you a great deal, be very skeptical. They may be legit and just dont know what they have. (I once knew a guy who bought a 24,000 dollar gun for 1,000) But do your homework and be preparred to just walk away.


----------



## sebastionay (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok well I've finally contacted every advert I've seen about this, many of the numbers were wrong so went to the company home pages, And each and every company told me the advert's are not even related to them and are fraud. I wonder why on earth there are no real adverts to sell large amount of computer scrap in the UK.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 21, 2011)

sebastionay said:


> I wonder why on earth there are no real adverts to sell large amount of computer scrap in the UK.



Probably because most people who accumulate or acquire large amounts of computer scrap know where to get it refined for the best return. I can't see getting a deal on scrap in larger amounts than small amounts. Seeking deals like those will only lead you to scammers as you have pointed out.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 21, 2011)

It is because of electronic scrap is classified as hazardous material and no recycler is going to risk to sell that to somebody who is not licensed for this type of work. Another thing is PRF involved. Recycling companies are paid by government from PRF fund and payment depend on amount of material processed. His payment must be equal and easily controlled by comparing what he got with output like what he processed and where it went. It is bureaucratic industry within industry.


----------



## sebastionay (Jun 22, 2011)

Do you know which relevant licences are involved and how much they cost? Also what is a PRF?

I just thought that because I had previously bought goods at wholesale from this particular website that surely one of the adverts were real, But instead each and every one was fraudulent.

Here is a reply from one of the con artists, just got it 5 minutes ago.

RE: Inquiry from Computer scrap(Motherboard,HDD,Processor and Printer scrap)

Dear Sebastian Ryan,

Thanks for your interest,

We've got scrap computer main board(Mother Board) Processor,Hard drive,Complete CPU scrap,Laptop scrap and printer scrap in our yard in the UK...

We believe so much in FACE TO FACE business transaction whereby all new buyer obtain the Registration form and come over to our company in UK, we can discuss and negotiate business...

The price(s) for the above materials requested varies...

Computer Scrap Mother Board is 200usd Per M/t
Processor Scrap is 180usd Per M/T.
printer scrap Price is Firm Which is 250usd Per mt.

IF you are a serious buyer you have to email us back so that we can send you the procedures toward the success of this business transaction at stake...
In case buyer cannot come for face to face meeting then buyer are expected to make a 40% down payment (T/T) before loading commences and the remaining 60% to be paid via 100L/C upon delivery.

ARE YOU THE END BUYER?
BUYER'S MANDATE...

[email protected]

Mr. Richard Oakes

Company: Prime Metals Ltd
Country/Region: United Kingdom
Address: UK Middlesex Middlesex Highbridge Oxford Road Uxbridge Middlesex UB8 1HR
TEL: 44 701 1183371
FAX: 
Message Origin: United Kingdom
Message IP: 83.170.116.*

Add to Contacts



(Prime metals does not deal in any computer related scrap whatsoever)


----------



## sebastionay (Jun 22, 2011)

And you guys are right and now your stuff, I just want to say that I started searching these adverts after I found that every dump site in my city has no significant quantity of computer scrap, some were happy to let me take it for free but said they only had 1 or two in the yard, I knew it must be going somewhere and as patnor said I also knew it is being regarded as hazardous waste and therefore thought someone would want to get rid of it for little money.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2011)

I dont know what paperwork is required in UK, here in Ireland it is quite extensive. You need certs from various departments and agencies.
PRF is thingy called Producers Recycling Fund and it is small amount of money charged every customer when they buy electrical / electronic equipment. Shops then submit this money to central agency and this agency contracts recycling companies and pay them from this money for recycling contracted amounts of electronics - depend on type.
I am sure something similar is in place in UK as that is wider European policy and I know that this money are mice source of income for my friend over in Slovakia. However it is government money so he must keep paper trail of every operation and must be able to prove amounts of scrap he recycled to avail of this option of financing. 
It is like that he is contracted to recycle 200MT of fridges so he is required to provide breakdown of how many MT of steel, aluminum, plastic etc. went here and there... Then he will be paid from PRF for completing work for them.


----------



## darshevo (Jun 22, 2011)

This is definitely NOT a 100% deal, but it is something to look at when you are dealing with someone unknown. Generally speaking when emailing a business you should expect the emails to go to and come from an address that is @TheCompanyInQuestion.Com. Whenever you see someone in business that is using a yahoo, hotmail, gmail, etc address its a good idea to do some due diligence. As I say this is not 100%, in some cases they may have built a business in their garages and have moved onto the big time and keep the free email as it's so well known to their customers (I deal with a few buyers this way) but it is a red flag and can save you some $$ in the long run if you look into it and find its fraudulent.


----------



## Bizness4you (Aug 7, 2011)

This industry has a lot of shady people in it. There is always a reason why new buyers fly to your facility,meet you and look at your materials. Dealing with people in third worlds countries is usually always a no no unless you know them. I have seen people get burnt for 80k. Best thing to do is find some that is local or the you can get in touch with in a second. I am new to this website, but not dealing with ewaste and other countries in scrap. I can always let you know what is the market value on any ewaste. I go through around 80-100 tons a month. It is always like they say if it sounds to good to be true than it is. But just pm me and I can let you know what is going for what.


----------



## swainmarshall (Jan 20, 2012)

Business starting with some assets like building, raw material, machinery, etc. After the some year assets are depreciated than company decided old machinery are sold in lower price. in a business scrap value are improving profit long time.


----------

